# George Lucas talks about the future of 'Indiana Jones' and 'Star Wars'



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Lucas states that *if* the Indiana Jones franchise continues into the future,that it will be with one firm condition:
If Harrison Ford does not carry on with the title role,no one else will.
He scoffed at the idea of passing the famed fedora from Ford to Shia LaBeouf.Lucas was quoted as saying this about Ford,"He is Indiana Jones.If Indiana Jones wasn't in it,you would have to call it 'Mutt Williams and the search for Elvis'."
Lucas also stated that a fifth film in the franchise was "certainly a possibility".
In regards to the 'Star Wars' franchise,Lucas said that he's looking into re-releasing the six films using 3-D technology.He also disclosed some information about the upcoming 'Star Wars : Clone Wars' film and TV series.He also talked about a possible live action 'Star Wars' TV series.
More info about this at the following link.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080807/ap_en_ce/film_george_lucas;_ylt=Av47glcYTgd_ShLgTifDI66s0NUE


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I've grown up with the Star Wars franchise, having seen the original in 1977 when I was a kid. Even a fan like me admits it can't, and maybe shouldn't, go on forever. Nevertheless, I'd love to have the entire 6 movies be available in Blu-Ray, and the thought of them in 3-D is exciting.


----------



## HIPAR (May 15, 2005)

It's time for some fresh ideas. These 30 + year old ones have run their course.

--- CHAS


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I have seen bits and pieces of the 3D version of Star Wars EP IV. It was at a local high end home theater store that had a special demo from Lucasfilm.

It's actually quite amazing. Even though the movies were not filmed in 3D, the conversion is flawless. Everything just pops right out of the screen.


----------



## Balestrom (Jan 12, 2007)

HIPAR said:


> It's time for some fresh ideas. These 30 + year old ones have run their course.
> 
> --- CHAS


Tell that to my 8 year old boy and all his friends who run around with lightsabers, collect all the toys and watch those movies over and over and over and.... :lol:


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

HIPAR said:


> It's time for some fresh ideas. These 30 + year old ones have run their course.
> 
> --- CHAS


Why is that necessary? In Lucas's mind, there has always been one main story line to the entire Star Wars saga. He simply has expanded itwith the Clone Wars. Remember, the Clone wars had been alluded to multiple times in the original Episodes IV-VI. Now he's able to tell it in a different way.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

HIPAR said:


> It's time for some fresh ideas. These 30 + year old ones have run their course.
> 
> --- CHAS


Couldn't agree more..

The wife and I saw Mummy last week and even that movie lost a lot of it's charm (and that one hasn't been 30+ years since the first one)


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

You can't even begin to compare the two. _The Mummy_ series with Brendan Fraser is nowhere near the saga and entirely different world of _Star Wars_.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Lord Vader said:


> You can't even begin to compare the two. _The Mummy_ series with Brendan Fraser is nowhere near the saga and entirely different world of _Star Wars_.


Not necessarily referring to Star Wars. Indiana Jones on the other hand is a whole different story.


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

My question is why don't they make a part 7 and continue the story?
It would be great to see luke and leea as older Jedi's teaching a new crop and rebuilding the Jedi order and then seeing the new order of Jedi's taking on a newly emerging Sith or some other threat. IOW pass the torch onto a younger set of actors instead of having to make this animation crap.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Maybe because it has always been GEORGE LUCAS'S creation to do with it as he pleases. He _*never *_ had more than 6 episodes in mind. Contrary to popular belief, he never considered an episode VII, VIII, or IX. There is one main reason for this, and it has nothing to do with Lucas. It has to do with one central character. If you can figure that out, you'll understand why he "began" the saga with episodes IV, V, and VI then continued with I, II, and III, the latter ending his saga.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Umm.. 1980 interview with the L.A. Reader, Lucas said EXACTLY THAT - Star Wars was three trilogies. He's tried to deny having said it but now says he never had fleshed out stories for episodes 7-9. The one 'constant' in the three trilogies was to be the droids R2-D2 and C-3PO.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

There were rumors that he had said 9 total movies were always on his mind, but as he has said many times over the last 31 years, he envisioned only 6 episodes because of one main character: Darth Vader. 

The entire saga has been and is about one central character: Darth Vader. It's about his beginnings, his fall, and his redemption (by his son) and death. Once that was told, there wasn't anything more to do, and this is as it should be. Three additional episodes just for the sake of making them would cheapen the entire saga.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Lord Vader said:


> There were rumors that he had said 9 total movies were always on his mind, but as he has said many times over the last 31 years, he envisioned only 6 episodes because of one main character: Darth Vader.
> 
> The entire saga has been and is about one central character: Darth Vader. It's about his beginnings, his fall, and his redemption (by his son) and death. Once that was told, there wasn't anything more to do, and this is as it should be. Three additional episodes just for the sake of making them would cheapen the entire saga.


Oh sure, make it all about YOU!!!:lol: :lol:

Why couldnt he continue as someone here suggested. What happened after the final battle. I remember reading books in the 90s that were all set after Episode VI that could very easily be made into moives. Just my two cents.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

djlong said:


> Umm.. 1980 interview with the L.A. Reader, Lucas said EXACTLY THAT - Star Wars was three trilogies. He's tried to deny having said it but now says he never had fleshed out stories for episodes 7-9. The one 'constant' in the three trilogies was to be the droids R2-D2 and C-3PO.


This what I remember as well after Empire was released, 9 films and the droids were the only characters that would be in all 9


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

jodyguercio said:


> Oh sure, make it all about YOU!!!:lol: :lol:


Which is at it should be.



> Why couldnt he continue as someone here suggested.


Why *should *he? The central storyline was finished. Continuing for the sake of continuing is pointless.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> Why *should *he? The central storyline was finished. Continuing for the sake of continuing is pointless.


The book publishers and millions of fans who enjoy all of the stories written about the Star Wars characters post-Return of the Jedi would contradict you that it's pointless.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

It's pointless for Lucas to continue with the saga. Others are free to imagine as much as they'd like.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> It's pointless for Lucas to continue with the saga. Others are free to imagine as much as they'd like.


So you're just opposed to Lucas filming Episodes 7, 8, and 9, but are fine with anyone else taking a crack at it?


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

No. I'm opposed to ANYone trying to continue the saga along the exact lines of the original. The "expanded universe" as it's called is one thing, but trying to continue with episodes VII, VIII, and IX is another.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

You're losing me ... if as you say George Lucas never committed to 7, 8, and 9, there are no exact lines of the original saga. You say it's pointless for Lucas to continue, yet say others are free to imagine as much as they like, so I say let someone else do it I say there are millions of fans willing to watch continuing stories of the Star Wars universe, even if the stories included ageless humanoid droids or R2 units, or children of principal characters of prior movies, or any other characters from the "expanded universe". The movies could continue the story of Star Wars as the Alliance recovers from the tyranny of the Empire and rebuilds the Jedi Order. Plenty of story to fit in as 7, 8, and 9, with or without Vader. (Sorry.)


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Drew2k said:


> You're losing me ...


The Force has a strong influence on the weak mind.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> The Force has a strong influence on the weak mind.


 Ah, is that what happened to you? It explains why you are making contradictory statements. The Force is apparently strong in whatever you're drinking!


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

Semi Off Topic:

I read that George Lucas original idea was to make a Flash Gordon movie,
but he could not secure the rights so he made Star Wars instead.

My question is now there are talks about remaking Flash Gordon 
which was made in 1980, how about they have George Lucas 
make the Flash Gordon remake ?


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

http://www.dvdempire.com/exec/v4_item.asp?item_id=1422009&site_id=4&site_media_id=2


----------

